# Radon Mitigation installed near AC Unit outside. Problem?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The proximity of the radon vent to the AC is not an issue. The AC unit does not intake air in any way, it is used simply for the cooling process of the refrigerant. So there's no risk of recirculating the radon into the HVAC system of the house via the AC unit. Good thinking though...Never hurts to be sure everything is safe!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Was a permit issued for this installation? Was the contractor licensed (if applicable)? The reason I ask is I don't think the exhaust pipe is to code

Here's a snippet from the U.S. EPA Air and Radiation Model Standards and Techniques for Control of Radon in Residential Buildings*

9.3.4 To avoid reentry of soil gas into the building, the vent pipe shall exhaust at least 12 inches above the surface of the roof, in a location at least 10 feet away from any window or other opening into the conditioned spaces of the building that is less than 2 feet below the exhaust point, and 10 feet from any adjoining or adjacent buildings.
*
And while there's no issue with reentry via the AC unit, isn't that a fireplace vent off to the side????

I'm not the code guy around here but that exhaust doesn't look right to me


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> The proximity of the radon vent to the AC is not an issue. The AC unit does not intake air in any way, it is used simply for the cooling process of the refrigerant. So there's no risk of recirculating the radon into the HVAC system of the house via the AC unit. Good thinking though...Never hurts to be sure everything is safe!


Thanks.

What about the length of the mitigation pipe? "Should" it be higher off the ground? Is there more danger in it's current position then if it was 25 feet off the ground?

Makes me wonder why mitigation pipes don't just pop up 3 feet from the ground versus taking it up the entire length of the house.

Thanks again


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Was a permit issued for this installation? Was the contractor licensed (if applicable)? The reason I ask is I don't think the exhaust pipe is to code
> 
> Here's a snippet from the U.S. EPA Air and Radiation Model Standards and Techniques for Control of Radon in Residential Buildings*
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a fireplace vent. It's a gas fireplace, so honestly I have no clue if that is a legitimate place for reentry of radon gas, especially when the fireplace is being used or just dormant. Good question though, any others feel free to chime in.

This is part of a real estate sale and the radon levels per an inspection came back as an avg of 7.8 (11 and 4.5). The radon company was recommended via "HomeLink" which is a part of FC Tucker.

And yes, even the contractor self admitted it didn't follow the "code" per the 2 feet above the gutter line, he was trying to make it aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

majorchamp said:


> And yes, even the contractor self admitted it didn't follow the "code" per the 2 feet above the gutter line, he was trying to make it aesthetically pleasing.


Wow. I would think between aesthetics and potentially exposing my family to breathing a radioactive noble gas....well seems obviously to me. :huh:


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Wow. I would think between aesthetics and potentially exposing my family to breathing a radioactive noble gas....well seems obviously to me. :huh:


Well, that is the thing. Is 3 more vertical feet going to do more or less harm regarding radon output? Honestly?

My wife and I have decided we are going to have them come back out and take the pipe to the tallest area of our roof. The idea of resting our conscious on this issue is more important then making it look pretty.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I'm not a chemist or who the heck ever figures this stuff out. I'm just looking at that over hang and IF radon gas is similar in density or weight as air, I think it would get trapped under that soffit and could possibly leave a radon gas cloud too close to the ground or even get back into the house via that fireplace vent. Since you're taking the responsibility of getting it out of the house (basement) in the first place, why not get it high enough to leave the area?

I'm just sayin.....

Good luck.


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I'm not a chemist or who the heck ever figures this stuff out. I'm just looking at that over hang and IF radon gas is similar in density or weight as air, I think it would get trapped under that soffit and could possibly leave a radon gas cloud too close to the ground or even get back into the house via that fireplace vent. Since you're taking the responsibility of getting it out of the house (basement) in the first place, why not get it high enough to leave the area?
> 
> I'm just sayin.....
> 
> Good luck.


That is a great point. Like I said, we have decided to run it up the entire length of the house.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't realize we were looking at the finished product. You've made a good decision to have it raised on up. Chances are it won't re-enter the house, but why risk it!


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I didn't realize we were looking at the finished product. You've made a good decision to have it raised on up. Chances are it won't re-enter the house, but why risk it!


Yep, all finished. So they are coming out tomorrow to "mitigate" their mitigation


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know a cancer doctor and his opinion on radon is this, you have a better chance of getting hit by lighting then dying from radon gas, now, radon in a water system is a different story...


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

I have added some additional pictures that show the pipe going to the top of the roof.

It really doesn't look all that bad, plus we will paint it a similar color as the house.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Peace of mind never looked so good!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*radon fix*

Boy, what a process, but glad it is fixed!


----------



## majorchamp (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wanted to provide an update.

Had our closing this morning, and the radon results post mitigation came back.

0.5!



I sure hope that is a "real" number and not some BS number the company attached in order to make themselves look good or to meet the closing deadline we had.

It came with an actual official form with an ID code attached, etc... so it looks official. The wife and I are going to run an independent test to be sure anyways.


----------

